# Feeding a 200amp panel across different areas



## magicone2571 (Apr 29, 2021)

This is a follow up to my previous post. Hands got tied by the engineer with the poco. Have to install a disconnect at the meter and bond the neutral. So the plan is to run 250mcm from meter disconnect to the new 200amp panel in the pole barn. 250/250/250/(3/0) is going to one big cable.

Have to run 50ft underground, then into the basement, 100ft across the basement, back underground in a new conduit that will run to the new panel.

The run across the basement will be exposed as running conduit would be difficult. Do I put a junction box on both sides of the basement? Switch cable to seu/ser for the basement and use quad for the under ground coundit parts? How big of a junction box would I need? Or should I bite the bullet and try to run 2.5/3" conduit across a finished basement?

Secondary question, can I run one run of 600mcm from the meter to inside and then use a gutter? Branch off with 250 to current panel, then put a small 200 amp panel to act as the disconnect for the pole barn. It would meet the grouped disconnect rule but not sure if that would meet the dual lug rules on the new meter. 

Any other advice? Thanks


----------



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

That should work if the lugs are rated for the 250 kcm which I think it would be. If you are under the 2020 you will need the disconnects to be outside.


----------



## magicone2571 (Apr 29, 2021)

Going to spec a 320/400 meter/breaker combo. I'll have to run new 4 wire to existing panel and then the new 4 wire to the new panel. That disconnect will be at the meter. 

That new 2020 rule is what got us. The poco is requiring it with the upgrade that we install a disconnect with the upgrade. 

Worst part is going to be uncoupling the ground and neutrals in the current panel. It's jam packed and no room to work.


----------



## oldsparky52 (Feb 25, 2020)

magicone2571 said:


> Worst part is going to be uncoupling the ground and neutrals in the current panel. It's jam packed and no room to work.


That's why you charge the big bucks.


----------



## magicone2571 (Apr 29, 2021)

oldsparky52 said:


> That's why you charge the big bucks.


Client wasn't expecting big bucks. But that's the story of life, right?


----------



## LGLS (Nov 10, 2007)

magicone2571 said:


> Client wasn't expecting big bucks. But that's the story of life, right?


Client wants a service upgrade and a new 200 amp panel in a new huge (I assume, you said something around 40' of shared wall) has a 100 foot long basement and wasn't expecting "big bucks?" What were they expecting, to pay in chicken feed? Pocket change?


----------



## magicone2571 (Apr 29, 2021)

LGLS said:


> Client wants a service upgrade and a new 200 amp panel in a new huge (I assume, you said something around 40' of shared wall) has a 100 foot long basement and wasn't expecting "big bucks?" What were they expecting, to pay in chicken feed? Pocket change?



Let me rephrase... He wasn't (nor was I) that we would have to completely redo his existing overflowing panel. That going to add 8+ hours of labor and possibly a new panel. Client is one of those people who have plenty of money but they are going to nickle and dime everything they can. Sure he is spending 200k on a new garage, an extra $2500 on electric is somehow a huge deal.


----------



## SWDweller (Dec 9, 2020)

There is a reason the client has money, He knows how to spend what he has. 
I was asked to bid some houses for a "Street of Dreams" development. Promises after promises but in the end if they could not see the work They flatly refused to pay for it. I bailed early because I was getting tired of the nonsense. A plumber buddy got one and got his first two draws and they never paid him about 20% of the bid. Foolish boy did not lean the property in the beginning so he lost out until the bankruptcy court settled the case.


----------

